# Quais Sites liberar atualizar Avast no Squid <RESOLVIDO>

## mfdzerohour

Bom Dia,

    Não estou conseguindo atualizar o avast, acontece que meu proxy está bloqueando tudo, e liberando somente as paginas que eu menciono, esse pedido foi feito pelo cliente e agora não consigo atualizar o avast, na maquina do Gerente atualiza pois ele pode acessar tudo, mas nas maquinas com bloqueio que só acessam sites .gov.br , listas telefônicas, não consigo acessar, sei que liberando somente o site de atualização do anti-virus resolve meu problema, mas quais seriam estes sites para esse antivirus?

Desde já agradeço a ajuda

Marcelo DuarteLast edited by mfdzerohour on Fri Dec 11, 2009 3:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

Só vejo uma solução não sabendo os sites, ver que sites foram acedidos pelo PC do gerente na hora em que o avast actualiza no pc dele supondo que o seu firewall tem algum tipo de registo .........

----------

## nafre

Cria um usuario para a atualização do Avast e configura ele para atualizar atraves de proxy com a senha.

----------

## fabiorik

Já que você está utilizando o squid, pode acrescentar  uma regra de liberação de arquivos, usando a acl url_regex, conforme o meu exemplo abaixo:

acl MAC_VENDAS arp -i "/etc/squid/mac/MAC_VENDAS"

acl ARQUIVOS urlpath_regex -i "/etc/squid/acessos/ARQUIVOS"

Declarei as acls a qual eu as chamei de "ARQUIVOS" e "MAC_VENDAS", e criei dois arquivos com o mesmo nome no diretório /etc/squid/acessos/

A primeira ACL, utiliza os endereços MAC dos computadores que eu quero bloquear, estes endereços MAC eu os digitei no arquivo MAC_VENDAS.

A segunda ACL contém a extensão dos arquivos que o AVAST utiliza para fazer a atualização. O conteúdo do arquivo ARQUIVOS, está listado abaixo:

obs.: coloquei o \.exe$ só por segurança, mas ainda não vi o AVAST baixando arquivos com esta extensão.

\.def$

\.exe$

\.vpu$

\.stamp$

http_access allow MAC_VENDAS ARQUIVOS

http_access deny MAC_VENDAS

Na regra http_access estou liberando (ALLOW) para os endereços mac que estão em MAC_VENDAS, apenas o conteúdo de ARQUIVOS.

Na segunda regra eu bloqueio (deny) tudo para MAC_VENDAS. a primeira regra http_access libera o conteúdo em ARQUIVOS, mesmo a segunda regra liberando tudo, pois a primeira regra sempre tem prioridade.

Pronto meu amigo, agora você terá seu AVAST atualizado, entretanto, como descobri esta solução recentemente, utilize uma Máquina Virtual ou um computador teste, para você mesmo colocar o AVAST para atualizar, e veja quais extensões de arquivos ele baixa, pois não sei se os que eu coloquei na regra serão os mesmos de amanhã.

Felicidades.

Fábio Henrique

msn: fabiorik@hotmail.com

----------

## nafre

mfdzerohour,

assim que for possivel, posta aqui se o problema foi solucionado e quais foram os procedimentos usados.

Vlw

----------

## mfdzerohour

Topic: Quais Sites liberar atualizar Avast no Squid

Reason: 

Fiz a liberação liberando todos os .avast.com, na epóca em que abri o posta não estava atualizando, atualmente está funcionando sem problemas, obrigado.

----------

